# Fresh Strawberry Pie ~ Foamheart



## foamheart

Its 75  and beautiful out today, I guess out winter is over. Yesterday my baby sister brought me some beautiful fresh berries. They are HUGE! So big that 20 berries makes a whole pie big! After much thought last night and quite a few berries, I decided I needed a pie. But not just any pie, its a good pie we all know that, but I used a N'illa wafer crust. It could been a regular pie crust but berry pies need the reefer and regular crusts don't do reefer well. That leaves  chocolate cookie, graham cracker or N'illa wafer.

Before you ask!
Strawberry Glazed Pie ~ Foamheart

*Ingredients:*
2 - 3 lbs Cleaned & Cored fresh strawberries Cut in chucks if too big
1 cup sugar
1/4 cup cornstarch
3 tbsps Original jello
2/3 cup ginger ale
2/3 cup water
red food color if needed
1 9" pie shell Reg., Graham, choco, or vanilla wafer
Fresh Whipped Cream

*Directions:*
Nix sugar, corn starch, jello and add wtaer and ginger ale in a sauce pan. Heat till it starts thickening and add food color if needed. 
Arange whole and chunked berries in pie crust and pour hot mixture over all. Try to cover all berries with gelatin to encapsulate so it will last longer. 
Refrigerate if needed. Once you refrigerate berries they must remain that way till consumed. 

Notes 
1. If strawberries are not sweet enough you can dust them with a couple of tablespoons of powdered sugar before covering with jello mixture. Too much sugar will draw out juices so use sparingly. 
2. If you have no strawberry jello you can omit. I have used a small amount of strawberry liqueur 
3. Pie crusts you can use either regular pie crust but it will not be too good after refrigeration. Or Chocolate cookie, graham cracker or vanilla wafer.


OK, I guess you wantta see it too? 




















Made some fresh whipped cream to put on top!! 

Think I'll go have some, I made my mouth water talking about it.


----------



## motocrash

Beautiful.Jealous.We won't have fresh strawberries for a looong while.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Mm! Looks good Foamy! I never did a nilla crust, I tend to trust in the good ole Buttermilk crust for all things! <also never had a pie last more then 24 hours round here!>


----------



## foamheart

motocrash said:


> Beautiful.Jealous.We won't have fresh strawberries for a looong while.



First off, I couldn't wait. I made it an hour ago and its still warm. You should allow it to chill first.... 
OMG that is the best pie I ever had! I am serious! I should go into business, I couldn't make enough of those. DAMN thats good!

Thanks MC, I understand about not getting berries for a long time yet, and people here figure it offsets the mosquitos, heat and humidity we have for ten of twelve months a year....LOL

Sam's berries are not too bad and they are year round, but we seriously grow so many locally I doubt Sams sales too many except for the city folks. I mean, I am guessing but I still have 40 or 50 qts. in the deep freeze from last year (all sliced and sugared ready for a short cake).


----------



## foamheart

TomKnollRFV said:


> Mm! Looks good Foamy! I never did a nilla crust, I tend to trust in the good ole Buttermilk crust for all things! <also never had a pie last more then 24 hours round here!>



LOL I agree with that, but  generally during mid-season I'd never make just one pie. A regular crust like for a  meringue pie is fine. The only time I ever saw a vanilla wafer crust was my Mom occasionally when she did know Pop had sneaked all the graham crackers and she didn't have any for a lemon pie crust. Its really a great crust!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

I'll have to try a Nilla wafer crust some time Foamy!


----------



## motocrash

foamheart said:


> OMG that is the best pie I ever had! I am serious! I should go into business, I couldn't make enough of those. DAMN thats good!



C'mon Kevin.You're killin me.


----------



## foamheart

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'll have to try a Nilla wafer crust some time Foamy!



It can definitely be worth the effort.


----------



## foamheart

motocrash said:


> C'mon Kevin.You're killin me.



That pie may not make it till the sun come up! I can't believe I did that...... I really suggest you get a copy of that recipe!
I can see it all now, "Uncle Goldie's Strawberry Pies" 20.00/pie! No sense messing around with a bunch a change or bills. No Visa or MC, cash only!  LOL   I'll have to eat enough to be sick of them, so I could make 'em for sale!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

What no rhubarb too?
Looks mighty scrumptious.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Local berries already!?!? Dang, I won't see local berries until June. That pie looks great. We made them at one restaurant I worked but the Baker used Canned Jell. Ok but not great. I need to try your's. I am also looking forward to the Strawberry Rhubarb Pies of the late spring / early summer. I love that sweet and sour flavor combo...JJ


----------



## motocrash

foamheart said:


> "Uncle Goldie's Strawberry Pies" 20.00/pie!


----------



## foamheart

SecondHandSmoker said:


> What no rhubarb too?
> Looks mighty scrumptious.



Thank you

Not a lot of rhubarb here, its generally grown for the transients.

Thank you


chef jimmyj said:


> Local berries already!?!? Dang, I won't see local berries until June. That pie looks great. We made them at one restaurant I worked but the Baker used Canned Jell. Ok but not great. I need to try your's. I am also looking forward to the Strawberry Rhubarb Pies of the late spring / early summer. I love that sweet and sour flavor combo...JJ



Thanks Chef!

Chef try my Gel, its too  easy and it beats those others hands down. Or so I think anyway.

Chef I have a question, have you seen anyone use "Nilla wafers for a crust like that?  My Mom was the only one I knew who did it and it was necessity because POp  ate her graham crackers for a lemon pie crust..... LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj

My Mom made an Icebox Banana Cream Pie with a 'Nilla Wafer Crust. Crushed on the bottom and Whole around the sides. Similar to this but whole cookies on the sides look cool...JJ

https://www.thespruceeats.com/vanilla-wafer-crust-3059181


----------



## foamheart

chef jimmyj said:


> My Mom made an Icebox Banana Cream Pie with a 'Nilla Wafer Crust. Crushed on the bottom and Whole around the sides. Similar to this but whole cookies on the sides look cool...JJ
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/vanilla-wafer-crust-3059181



Cool, I knew who to ask.... Thanks Chef


----------



## mosparky

chef jimmyj said:


> My Mom made an Icebox Banana Cream Pie with a 'Nilla Wafer Crust. Crushed on the bottom and Whole around the sides. Similar to this but whole cookies on the sides look cool...JJ



My Mom made the same pie. One of my favorites. Now I gotta save the recipe too


----------



## mosparky

Mighty fine looking pie, Foamy. Might have to give it a shot when they come in season here


----------



## indaswamp

chef jimmyj said:


> Local berries already!?!? Dang, I won't see local berries until June.


Just starting to come in. Pontchatoula strawberries are some of the best, sweetest strawberries on the planet!
https://www.louisianatravel.com/articles/ponchatoula-strawberry-festival

Foamy-that pie looks divine!


----------



## foamheart

mosparky said:


> Mighty fine looking pie, Foamy. Might have to give it a shot when they come in season here



Thank you

Maybe a state of mind..... but, I thought it was totally awesome!


----------



## foamheart

indaswamp said:


> Just starting to come in. Pontchatoula strawberries are some of the best, sweetest strawberries on the planet!
> https://www.louisianatravel.com/articles/ponchatoula-strawberry-festival
> 
> Foamy-that pie looks divine!



Thanks

I was more than happy with it!


----------



## indaswamp

You got me craving homemade strawberry short cake! I'll have to make one and post the cake recipe....


----------



## GaryHibbert

WOW!!!!  That recipe just got saved.  
That pie looks fantastic Kev, and with whipped cream, even better.  I'll be making one of those the next time I get home this winter.
However.......75 degrees yesterday when you made it.  It was -41F here.  I'm pretty sure that when I was born, somebody screwed up the delivery address.
POINT
Gary


----------



## foamheart

GaryHibbert said:


> WOW!!!!  That recipe just got saved.
> That pie looks fantastic Kev, and with whipped cream, even better.  I'll be making one of those the next time I get home this winter.
> However.......75 degrees yesterday when you made it.  It was -41F here.  I'm pretty sure that when I was born, somebody screwed up the delivery address.
> POINT
> Gary



Thank you 

Supposed to be around 80  the next few days.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Fantastic, Foamy!!!
I never actually had "Strawberry Pie", but Strawberry Rhubarb is my second favorite Pie.
Mrs Bear never made one, but my Grandmother made Awesome Strawberry Rhubarb Pie.

I would definitely love your Strawberry Pie!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## foamheart

Thank Bear 

Its pretty simple to make, its not as good as raspberry but its the best thing around here. IMHO. You know valentines if fast approaching and I know as smart and well versed in the kitchen as you are..... Well believe it, it is good. I would guess you'd have to par-boil the rhubarb, I don't know though. I never been around it. I bet you could combine the two easy enough though.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

That looks amazing!  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## foamheart

BuckeyeSteve said:


> That looks amazing!  Can't wait to try it.



Thank you

Its really pretty easy to make. And I have been told that Sam's has berries year round!


----------



## HalfSmoked

This is not fair we don't get fresh strawberries for another 3 months other than the ones shipped that taste like cardboard. But I will be in Fla. in mid March.

Warren


----------



## foamheart

HalfSmoked said:


> This is not fair we don't get fresh strawberries for another 3 months other than the ones shipped that taste like cardboard. But I will be in Fla. in mid March.
> 
> Warren



Well Warren, all I can tell you is you should save that recipe for a couple a months. <Chuckles> Don't forget it. That pie is like a ticket to spring! Its so good and you know that all the bad weather is over.


----------



## HalfSmoked

yuper can't wait in fact I will buy a fresh pie in Fla. in March Amish made.  

Warren


----------



## dave17a

chef jimmyj said:


> My Mom made an Icebox Banana Cream Pie with a 'Nilla Wafer Crust. Crushed on the bottom and Whole around the sides. Similar to this but whole cookies on the sides look cool...JJ
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/vanilla-wafer-crust-3059181


 My mother did same on bannana cream pie, Never had it since she passed, nor even thought about it till now. Strawberry pie sounds great Kevin.


----------



## disco

Perfect pie, Foam! Big like!


----------



## foamheart

dave17a said:


> My mother did same on bannana cream pie, Never had it since she passed, nor even thought about it till now. Strawberry pie sounds great Kevin.



Thank you it was purty tastee!


----------



## foamheart

disco said:


> Perfect pie, Foam! Big like!



Thank you Disco

And I know you don't have berries yet......LOL


----------



## gmc2003

Great look'in pie Kevin, I'm not much into dessert eating, but if I decide to start that pie would be a good one to start with. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bdskelly

Beautiful. Save me a slice?  I’ll be down March 4th. B


----------



## verdade

Hey foamheart, I tried to make this yesterday.....Failed.

Can you shed some light on what may have gone wrong?

1). You listed 2-3lbs of strawberries, how can you fit that into a 9” crust? I packed it with about 2lbs and it was over flowing.

2).  When I put the ingredients into the saucepan it never thickened up.  Was it supposed to boil or just get hot?

3).  Is the 3 tablespoons of Jello right? I ask as my pie has been in the fridge overnight and it is still liquid.

Thanks in advance for any input you might have.  I’m just not sure where it went awry.  

-Ken


----------



## Hawging It

I'm curious as well as I am planning on making a couple. Sorry yours didn't turn out.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have an idea what went wrong but I will let Foamy reply.

Warren


----------



## bdskelly

verdade said:


> Hey foamheart, I tried to make this yesterday.....Failed.
> 
> Can you shed some light on what may have gone wrong?
> 
> 1). You listed 2-3lbs of strawberries, how can you fit that into a 9” crust? I packed it with about 2lbs and it was over flowing.
> 
> 2).  When I put the ingredients into the saucepan it never thickened up.  Was it supposed to boil or just get hot?
> 
> 3).  Is the 3 tablespoons of Jello right? I ask as my pie has been in the fridge overnight and it is still liquid.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input you might have.  I’m just not sure where it went awry.
> 
> -Ken


Kevin sometimes forgets to add the “magic” to his posts.  Follow closely and he will tell you the rest of the story!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Brian good to hear from you.

Warren


----------



## foamheart

verdade said:


> Hey foamheart, I tried to make this yesterday.....Failed.
> 
> Can you shed some light on what may have gone wrong?
> 
> 1). You listed 2-3lbs of strawberries, how can you fit that into a 9” crust? I packed it with about 2lbs and it was over flowing.
> 
> 2).  When I put the ingredients into the saucepan it never thickened up.  Was it supposed to boil or just get hot?
> 
> 3).  Is the 3 tablespoons of Jello right? I ask as my pie has been in the fridge overnight and it is still liquid.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input you might have.  I’m just not sure where it went awry.
> 
> -Ken



You don't need any strawberries in the pie, just put in what you like. Don't cut the berries if possible. Look at the top picture, thats is only one layer of berries. Big berries work, small berries work, but you just want to fill the pie shell.

The purpose of the jell is not only to hold it together but to cover them all so they don't start weeping. Generally they won't last long enough to have that problem.

I really can't understand. The jello is enough to Thicken it when cool, AND so is the cornstarch when cooked. Your jell should be thick before you pour it over the pie, then thicken even more as it cools. Not completely set up, but it should be thick.  It should have the consistency of a cream pie. You didn't substitute flour for cornstarch did you? It has to be boiled to thicken, Cornstarch will thicken  just before boiling, but boiling does not hurt it.

Sorry it didn't work for you. Although I can't understand why.


----------



## bdskelly

foamheart said:


> You don't need any strawberries in the pie, just put in what you like. Don't cut the berries if possible. Look at the top picture, thats is only one layer of berries. Big berries work, small berries work, but you just want to fill the pie shell.
> 
> The purpose of the jell is not only to hold it together but to cover them all so they don't start weeping.
> 
> I really can't understand. The jello is enough to harden it, AND so is the cornstarch. Your jell should be thick before you pour it over the pie, then thicken even more as it cools. It should have the consistency of a cream pie. You didn't substitute flour for cornstarch did you? It has to be boiled to thicken, Cornstarch will thicken  just before boiling, but boiling does not hurt it.
> 
> Sorry it didn't work for you.


How about snozzberrys?  Would they work?


----------



## motocrash

bdskelly said:


> Kevin sometimes forgets to add the “magic” to his posts. Follow closely and he will tell you the rest of the story!


Yep,he forgot to mention the half dozen strawberry margaritas.


----------



## foamheart

bdskelly said:


> How about snozzberrys?  Would they work?



Only if they come from a large bulbous red snozzola! No green ones.

BTW making beet pickles tonight. I hate the red juice evenywhere but I do love beet pickles..... I sure do miss my Mom's. I actually swapped a quart of mom's beet pickles for ...... Well I was shocked and started getting 'em after that in a case of quarts at a time....>LOL


----------



## foamheart

motocrash said:


> Yep,he forgot to mention the half dozen strawberry margaritas.



Thats a good idea and I have some fresh berries in the reefer and a new qt of faux 1800. I do have a jug of last years strawberry juice left in the kitchen though.....LOL.  I am sitting here with a cold Shiner Bock while the second pot of beets boil.

Not making a strawberry pie this week, gonna try a honey key lime.


----------



## foamheart

I showed Brian yesterday what I have to play with this week. And tomorrow the electrician is coming to properly install that 4 month old new stove. LOL








It jumped in the piroque fulla strawberries, thats why its red.


----------



## indaswamp

Had fresh strawberry shortcake last night....Soooo goood!!!


----------



## indaswamp

foamheart said:


> I showed Brian yesterday what I have to play with this week. And tomorrow the electrician is coming to properly install that 4 month old new stove. LOL
> 
> View attachment 393399
> 
> 
> It jumped in the pirque fulla strawberries, thats why its red.


OOOOOOOOOOOOH! Whatcha gonna do with that fish Foam?


----------



## bdskelly

foamheart said:


> Only if they come from a large bulbous red snozzola! No green ones.
> 
> BTW making beet pickles tonight. I hate the red juice evenywhere but I do love beet pickles..... I sure do miss my Mom's. I actually swapped a quart of mom's beet pickles for ...... Well I was shocked and started getting 'em after that in a case of quarts at a time....>LOL


You’ve been cooking family history for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## bdskelly

foamheart said:


> I showed Brian yesterday what I have to play with this week. And tomorrow the electrician is coming to properly install that 4 month old new stove. LOL
> 
> View attachment 393399
> 
> 
> It jumped in the piroque fulla strawberries, thats why its red.


Don’t you smoke that strawberry snapper! Dagnabit


----------



## motocrash

foamheart said:


> Not making a strawberry pie this week, gonna try a honey key lime.


Faux 1800 goes good with fresh limes,The lime de-faux's it!


----------



## foamheart

indaswamp said:


> Had fresh strawberry shortcake last night....Soooo goood!!!



I think the strawberry festival is this weekend. Week after next if we don't get a flood will be de berries! The plants will be picked clean for berries to sell this weekend. white ones on the bottom and the large pretty red one covering the top of each flat.


----------



## indaswamp

Yep-festival this weekend. These were from one of the farmers, all good berries. So sweet he said don't let them sit for more than 2 days or they will go bad, so we made a bunch of strawberry sauce with 'em.


----------



## foamheart

bdskelly said:


> Don’t you smoke that strawberry snapper! Dagnabit





indaswamp said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOH! Whatcha gonna do with that fish Foam?



I know mom never used a recipe to bake fish, sad but true. I am thinking so I can't ruin the whole thing I'll take the filet off one side and bake the other attached. Baby Sis has mentioned a couple a times so far how much she likes Couvillon. And the freezer is sorta bare of seafood after lent now so I can't make a bouillabaisse which is what I am hungry for. I did get 10 lbs of peeled crawfish with the red snapper, so I could grill the filet and do a crawfish mornay sauce on top.... who knows whatever better start soon...LOL


----------



## indaswamp

All sounds good. We've been cleaning out the freezer too...


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Brian good to hear from you.
> 
> Warren


Thanks for the like Brian.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

foamheart said:


> Only if they come from a large bulbous red snozzola! No green ones.
> 
> BTW making beet pickles tonight. I hate the red juice evenywhere but I do love beet pickles..... I sure do miss my Mom's. I actually swapped a quart of mom's beet pickles for ...... Well I was shocked and started getting 'em after that in a case of quarts at a time....>LOL



Hey Foamy would you past on the recipe for the pickle beets. Would appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It

Just gave Nanna the ingredients and the how too! Strawberries are near peak season here. Looking forward to the finished product she creates. I already know it will be awesome!


----------



## mosparky

I'm at a loss. The She-Beast came back from a get away with her mom and sisters, bareing leftovers. Just in time, there was a 1 1/2 lb container of mixed strawberries and blueberries. Lights came on. Layer of blueberries then a layer of strawberries topped with whipped cream. Call it Red, White and Blueberry Pie ! 
 I proceeded as above and followed the filler recipe to the letter. There was a bunch more filling than needed, so not wanting to be wasteful, I poured it in a bowl and set in fridge along with the pie. 48 hrs later the bowl is setup really well, but the pie is still liquid.
Is the something about blueberries that screws with the gel process. I remember reading something about pineapple will inhibit the gel for homemade jelly.
 For whatever difference it makes the strawberries were halved and getting near overripe. The Blueberries were whole. I brought the filling just to a boil and it was just starting to thicken to the point it was leaving a thin film on the spoon as I stirred (stirred constantly). I ate the set-up portion tonight with the left over strawberries. Very tasty. Just can't figure why the pie portion didn't set.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Nice  Going on the to do list.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Are you sure add 2/3 cup water and ginger ale?


----------



## foamheart

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Foamy would you past on the recipe for the pickle beets. Would appreciate it.
> 
> Warren



Sorry somehow I missed this post.

*Beet Pickles*
3 qts.  Fresh Beets, (small cooked and peeled) Cut to about the same size.
2 C     Sugar
1/2 tsp. Whole Cloves
2 ea    Cinnamon Sticks
1 tsp.  Allspice, whole
1 1/2 tsp. Salt
3 1/2 C Vinegar
1 1/2 C Water

Check beets for hard spots after boiling, hard spots are no good.
Combine, boil, simmer 5 mins., remove the sticks.
Pack beets in jars, leaving 1/2" head space.
Ladle hot syrup over beets. Remove all bubbles, leave 1/4" head space.
Adjust 2 piece lids, and water process 30 mins.
Makes approx. 6 pints

Waren, I will make a friendly suggestion. Long ago when Mom taught me if I want more than my fair share, I could make my own, she bought me a book. Ball's Blue Book, It has all the recipes in it you had as a child and miss because grandma and/or your Mom are no longer around. Less than 10.00 at Barnes & Noble and a revised edition sold at Amazon.

Again forgive me for not responding sooner.


----------



## foamheart

Brian Trommater said:


> Are you sure add 2/3 cup water and ginger ale?



Yeppers, any more ginger ale and it will not set-up. Ginger ale like fresh pineapple thwarts the jellos set up. But generally the reason is the strawberries are too ripe or you've had a lot of rain before picking. Generally that recipe makes a thick set up, but it does require a long set up.


----------



## foamheart

mosparky said:


> I'm at a loss. The She-Beast came back from a get away with her mom and sisters, bareing leftovers. Just in time, there was a 1 1/2 lb container of mixed strawberries and blueberries. Lights came on. Layer of blueberries then a layer of strawberries topped with whipped cream. Call it Red, White and Blueberry Pie !



Dewberries, Gooseberries, Blueberries and Blackberries = Cloud pie
A restaurant in W.S.W. of Alexandria La. is an unbelievable find called TUNK's Cyprus INN, restaurant and oyster bar on the water with boat ramps and fuel, etc.... Completely awesome food! Coonass atmosphere (that means good times for kids and the whole family including the Grumpy grandparents!). Dancing, bands, unbelievable foods, just my kind of place.

My first time there, I fell in love with it but it was blackberry season. They only make their Cloud pies with fresh picked berries. Simplest pies ever made, but I can't duplicate thiers. I was so Impressed I bought all they had in the kitchen that night, they made me wait till ever everyone had been served.

Nothing but, homemade sweetened whipped cream with I am sure a gelatin stabilizer with whole berries folded gently into mixture, then they heaped it up in a pie crust. They only deal with the best berries at the height of the season.

BTW I saved one each of the pies then for Mom and Dad, and I made a whole new sales area of customers the next day before the whipped cream started getting runny!


----------



## mosparky

over ripe berries might have been the prob. They were just on the verge of getting mushy.


----------

